# Oxalic acid use in Colorado



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

shinbone said:


> Just heard from the Pesticide Product Registration Office of the Colorado Department of Agriculture about use of oxalic acid in beehives in Colorado.
> 
> At this time, OA is not yet registered for use in Colorado. This means that, until it is registered by the State for such use, it is illegal for a maker to label or market OA for use against varroa in beehives. Additionally, commercial applicators are not allowed to use OA against varroa without such registration.
> 
> ...


You're just using wood bleach to bleach the frames in your beehive.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

jwcarlson said:


> You're just using wood bleach to bleach the frames in your beehive.


I would not use that line as a defense. Since the Feds have approved it, no problems from them and unless you're "caught in the act," no one could tell that you used it, as OA is a natural substance in the hive. If vaporized, the reformed crystals are quickly removed by the bees....... (within days).

Do NOT use it with supers on!!!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

snl said:


> I would not use that line as a defense. Since the Feds have approved it, no problems from them and unless you're "caught in the act," no one could tell that you used it, as OA is a natural substance in the hive. If vaporized, the reformed crystals are quickly removed by the bees....... (within days).
> 
> Do NOT use it with supers on!!!


How many fines/prosecutions have there been since people started OAV'ing in the US?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

jwcarlson said:


> How many fines/prosecutions have there been since people started OAV'ing in the US?


No known. But does one want to be the first?


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the days of a U.S. beekeeper having to worry about being prosecuted for using OA are long gone, if they ever existed in the first place.

JMHO


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

shinbone said:


> I think the days of a beekeeper having to worry about being prosecuted for using OA are long gone, if they existed in the first place.
> 
> JMHO


Totally agree.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Which was my point... no one is or has (probably) gotten pinched for OA use in their beehives. There are commercial places here in Iowa that tell you flat out they use it, even stated on their website.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Yup. I have always felt that this fear of getting in trouble for using OA was way overblown. Either some people had an overheated fear of the gov't, or the anti-treaters were just fear mongering. Either way, it was an unreasonable obstacle placed in front of newbies wanting to use a proven and well-tested method to control mites. That should be in the past, now.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

jwcarlson said:


> How many fines/prosecutions have there been since people started OAV'ing in the US?





snl said:


> No known. But does one want to be the first?


Sheriff helicopter flew over while I was treating my hive the other day. I'm expecting SWAT and MRAP's any minute now.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Its the drone airplanes disguised as bees that you really have to worry about.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone heard if CO is moving to register OA for Varroa?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

MTN-Bees said:


> Has anyone heard if CO is moving to register OA for Varroa?


All I can say is Brushy Mountain is working with all the states to register OA ASAP.


----------

